# Any Good Church Recommendations in London?



## Jie-Huli (Mar 15, 2003)

I will be moving to London later this year, and would like very much to find a solid reformed church there to call home.

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Drdad (Mar 15, 2003)

There is no doubt where I would want to go if only to visit, Metropolitan Tabernacle, (Spurgeon's Old Church). They still preach the doctrines of Grace. I have never been there but if I ever go to London, that is the place I will want to go.


www.metropolitantabernacle.org
Derick


----------



## Jie-Huli (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks so much for the advice. I visited their website you gave me the link for, and have already ordered some books from them.


----------



## ChristianScientist (May 14, 2003)

If you are moving anywhere near Twickenham, then I have heard Amyand Park Chapel recommended. The pastor there is Gerard Hemmings, who I have heard preach once. It was about two and a half years ago, but I can still remember it, so he must have been good. He was preaching about Jehoiada the priest and King Jehoash, from 2 Chron 24. The sermon title was &quot;Transformed, or conformed?&quot;, his point being that Jehoash was only conformed, doing what was right because of external influences, as was proven when Jehoiada, the truly transformed man, died.

In England, there is a useful newspaper, Evangelical Times. it published a list of churches which a probably mostly good. London is found at
http://www.evangelical-times.org/churches/london.htm

Hope you settle in somewhere good.

James.


----------



## doulosChristou (May 14, 2003)

When I lived in London (3 years back in the 80s), I attended an Anglican church called All Soul's Church. The rector there, John R. W. Stott, is mostly reformed. Had I to do it over again, though, I would join Derick in attending the Metropolitan Tabernacle. They are the most vibrant, reformed church I know of in the London area.

Grace and peace, dC


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 27, 2003)

The Met. Tab in London is arminian and the Evangelical Times is ecumanical.

I think there is a Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland in Varden Street London E1


----------



## pastorway (May 28, 2003)

Upon what grounds do you accuse the Metropolitan Tabernacle of such nonsense? Is it because they are Baptist?

Phillip


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 28, 2003)

Hi Phillip.
No, its not because they are baptists !
Dr Peter Masters is known in the U k as an arminian. One simply has to look at his Tabernacle magazine for proof of this. Spurgeon would not be impressed.Many people over the years , including me, write to Dr. Masters and he does not reply unless you agree with his position.Most christian brothers that I know &quot;cut-off&quot; Dr. Masters many years ago.


----------



## lkjohnson (May 28, 2003)

*Metropolitan Tabernacle*

Greetings:

I admit to knowing little about Dr. Peter Masters and Metropolitan Tabernacle. However, I did hear him preach once and that sermon was as reformed as they come. Granted, one sermon may not be a valid sample, but I would have a hard time calling him an Arminean.


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 28, 2003)

In the UK we have no problem calling Dr Masters an arminian. Some would say much worse- If there is anything worse than arminianism !


----------



## Bernard_Marx (May 28, 2003)

When I was in London, I attended the Free Church there. It is a very friendly, lively church. The preaching was excellent too.

Here is there webpage:

http://www.london-freechurch.org.uk/StBotolph.html


----------



## Jie-Huli (May 29, 2003)

Mark,

Can you explain specifically on what basis people say Rev. Masters is arminian? I have bought some of his sermons on CD, and they certainly do not sound arminian to me. He clearly affirmed the doctrines of grace in what I heard. I know that is just a small sample, but what things do you know of him teaching that are not orthodox?

Thank you.


----------



## MARK PEMBERTON (May 29, 2003)

Hi there !
Here in the Uk Dr Masters is known by many, but by no means all, as an arminian or by others as a calminian.
His arminianism, or the arminianism of the Met. Tab, can be gleaned from the Tabernacle magazine and some of his writings(you&quot;ll have to read for yourself if you are that interested).
In the U k a Calminian is one who talks as a calvinist to other calvinists but is quite happy to embrace arminianism in arminian circles.
Ian Paisley, the biggest christian figure alive in the world today has often been accused of Calminianism but I&quot;ve never noticed it.


----------



## JonathonHunt (Feb 23, 2004)

Greetings

I came across this site via a google search, and was amazed by the complete and utter lies above!

So I have registered just to post some response on here to the allegations of Mark Pemberton, who I now see is banned.

He has posted several times stating that the Tabernacle, and Dr Masters, are arminian. All I can say is that if Dr Masters is arminian, then so was Spurgeon!

Certainly Dr Masters is disliked in the UK by hyper-calvinists because of his weekly evangelistic preaching (Spurgeon was just so disliked as well), in which he appeals to the lost. Many hyper-calvinists believe him to be wrong in the free offer of the gospel. That's another issue - suffice it to say that I am not a hyper-calvinist.

I am amazed that no-one has refuted the things that have been said, but maybe no-one knows enough to do so!

What you will find at the Tabernacle is fervent and constant evangelistic effort coupled with the doctrines of grace. Nothing more, nothing less. You will find a church that sets a mark that many in the UK are encouraged by and appreciate.

You will find a church much blessed and growing constantly since the start of Dr Masters' ministry in 1970, with the UK's largest Sunday School.

You will not find an arminian church. That is an utter lie. In fact, it is laughable. Go and visit the Tabernacle, read the Sword and Trowel (that's the name of the 'Tabernacle magazine', Mr Pemberton), and see for yourself. Look at the books in the Tabernacle bookshop (online at www.tabernaclebookshop.org) and look for an arminian book!

You will not find 'altar calls' 'decisionism' or any such thing. You will find Christ exalted and sinners appealed to. 

Am I qualified to say this? My parents and other family members attend the Tabernacle (from 1971) to the present day, and I was a member until 2002 when I moved away from London

I am also a student at the London Reformed Baptist Seminary (based at the Tabernacle) . Which is...er...reformed and not arminian.

Mr Pemberton complains that his letter(s) and those of others he knows are not answered. If they are of the offensive tone and of the ignorant nature of his posts on here, can any of us be suprised?

Not much more I can say on this, really, except that the evidence is there if you care to find it!

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Jenson (Feb 24, 2004)

*Met Tab - Arminian?*

Hi,

Greetings. I thought I better stand up to this line of reasoning that Dr. Peter Masters is Arminian. Please do not accuse the Dr. Masters of being Arminian, unless you have attended the Tab. For one who had attended &quot;Arminian&quot; (see below*)churches all my teenage life, I can say quite happily that the Tab holds to the doctrines of grace and very clearly promotes them (as evidenced by the republication of the 1689 Baptist COF). 

OK, Spurgeon may not like the &quot;colourful&quot; Sword and Trowel (if you have seen the original &quot;The Sword and The Trowel&quot;, you'll understand), but then it has been of help to many Christians around the world in the recovery of biblical Christianity. Do you know that?

It is unfortunate that those who align themselves with organisations that carry the badge of &quot;Calvinism&quot;, but do not understand the true meaning of Calvinism will accuse Dr. Masters of all sorts of things. Being Arminian is the &quot;kindest&quot; accusation I've heard so far.

I hope this will put to rest the accusations towards the church (and its pastor). Before I sound like I'm praising Dr. Masters to the skies, he is not without his faults and sometimes I wish certain issues are dealt with differently. But the Lord knows his heart and he is answerable to God, not to men.

Yours sincerely,
Jenson 

*PS: By the way, the definition of Arminianism (like Calvinism) is pervert nowadays and people just associate that set of doctrines with altar-calls, decisions, etc. That is NOT Arminianism. Even the Wesleys (who preached, wrote, and loved Arminianism) and godly men like AW Tozer would be horrified at the current state of Arminianism today.


----------

